# Sticky  Please Read before posting about AMH Results the Answer could be here



## starting out

Got AMH results and they are 46. I can see from a search this is often the case in PCO but was just wondering what it means for our treatment?


----------



## agate

likely to mean lower starting dose of stims drugs and probably more/earlier scans to reduce risk of ohss. may get more eggs but possibly lower quality - generally though gives a better chance of pg than, say, v low amh


----------



## starting out

Thanks a million for that


----------



## locini

Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong section. I was just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get the results back from an AMH blood test. 
Thank you in advance
xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Mine took about a week x


----------



## poppylou

i was wondering this too as had mine re done and could not remember from 2009


----------



## Yellow38

Mine was also a week.


----------



## locini

thank you for your responses. i got my results today and it is 12 but don't know what this means. Does anyone know if this is good or bad? Confused!


----------



## Yellow38

Hi,

Below is the guide I used when I got my results, however different clinics use different scales, which in itself is an issue because many seem to class anything under a very high number as low (for example in my case my no. was 20.8 which in the scale below shows as satisfactory but in my clinics scale showed also as low which provides I think a distorted view on things).

I suspect that your results are in pmol/L and so this does suggest "low" however, please do not completely freak out at this as in terms of your ability to have a successful outcome following treatment, this is possible even when levels are virtually undetectable, there are lots of cases on this website alone that are testement to that.  (Plus you are at the high end of low as well).

There is a great thread somewhere on here on AMH and one of the other FF ladies has done some excellent research on the subject and has posted a lot of info which I found very reassuring.  I am not technically comptetent to provide you a link, but if you do a search on AMH I'm sure you will find it somewhere.

Good luck with your treatment and try not to worry - also try and get your clinic to talk you through all your blood results, as in isolation none of the tests give a full picture, it is sort of like a jigsaw really and you need to review this result in conjunction with your other blood results (i.e. FSH etc)

Hope that helps.
Yellow

AMH - mullerian hormone test - a marker to check ovarian reserve
Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5            >6.8


----------



## Lisa288

HI, My AMH is 11.4 and she said it was average, not great but average.  I too was wondering what that meant too.

Have seen some people on here with 0.34 and they have managed to get pregnant.  I suppose it depends on the individual.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Just a quick question....
Had my amh blood test results back , the clinic said it was 35.1 which she said was normal  just want to know if this level was the good side of normal or the bad side of normal lol 

Thanks for any info provided x


----------



## Honor77

Hi Helen,

From my own research a while back, this is what I came across:



> The higher the level of AMH in your blood the better. Optimal fertility is an AMH level of 28.6 or higher. Anything under 15.7 is low. The lower the reserve, the less chance of response to stims and the fewer eggs you will get.


Looks like your level is excellent!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Helen - your results look perfect

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

*Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5* 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies that is brilliant  xxx


----------



## Hopeful1926

My amh is 135.0 - extremely high.  Can anyone give me advice or any information about what this means for my chances with IVF?   Hoping to begin end of June.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Juls78

Helloo hopeful. i am sorry noone has been able to help you in here as of yet. I thought i might point you in the direction of this area. It is quite busy and the girls in there are very knowlegeable.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

good luck !

julsxx


----------



## Hopeful1926

Thanks so much, I just posted a message there now.


----------



## kaz1978

i was wondering if anyone could help my amh was 18.5 in march 2009 i egg shared twice unfortunately didnt happen but am trying too egg share again just had my amh 9.5 can this drop that much in 2 years


----------



## BizzyBear

Hi.  
Hopefully someone out there can give me some soothing words as I feel, well, pretty hopeless really.  Here's my story.  

No problems with periods - ever - until small blip in mid 2008 when I missed a period.  Didn't think anything of it.  4 months later I fell pregnant.  Bit of a surprise as unexpected but delighted.  I went full term and George was born on 28th Sept 2009.  Sadly he was born with one of those 1 in a million bad luck conditions which ended his life in Great Ormond Street after a brave and extremely traumatic 19 days.  Vein of Galen it was called.  My world got quite a bit darker then.

In between the tears and sleepless nights we tried again in 2010.  In July I had a chemical positive and then in August fell pregnant only to miscarry at 7 weeks.  Timed beautifully with the anniversary of George's death.  I had been using ovulation kits but it was a bit hit and miss on getting a positive result on these and my periods were v eratic (2 a month then nothing for 3 months)  Since Oct of 2010 I haven't had a period without some help.

Went to local NHS hospital on referral from GP.  They gave me a day 2 test in Dec which showed 'nothing untoward'  I asked if I was perimenopausal and they said 'nothing to indicate that in the results'.  My Mum started her menopause at 42.  They started me on Clomid.

Husband has sperm test which is deemed  'normal'.

Jan 2011 - Clomid 50mg - follicle tracking showed nothing.  Provera to induce period after 35 days
Feb 2011 - Clomid 100mg.  Cock-up at hospital meant no tracking but they did Day 21 progesterone test.  Although on the low side, they said I did ovulate
Mar 2011 - Clomid 100mg.  2 periods and lots of irregular bleeding that month.  Confused and now quite worried about what's going on.  Stop Clomid and wait for next hospital appointment/follow-up
April - Visit GP who suggests we go to private clinic.  They tell me I have PCOS, to lose weight and to take pill for 3 months to get me 'ready' for further treatment.  Also suggest AMH test which I had done.  While waiting for results my husband and I get ourselves mentally ready for going for IVF - with all the potential for disappointments and losing George, this was a big step for us in terms of moving forward.

Have managed to clock up a world record amount spent on Ov and pregnancy testings kits.  Borderline obsessive 'peeing on stick' syndrome.  Get offered shares in Clearblue.

Letter came today from clinic to say AMH result was less than 1.14pmol/l.  I know this is very bad news.  Also go back to hospital for follow-up.  They prescribe more Clomid and suggest a tube test. 

I am so confused, and upset (not least at being sent a letter like that with a 'call if you want to discuss' on it) and just don't know what to do or who to believe?    Can anyone help put my mind at rest?  That the only chance I might have had to have a family didn't start and finish with George?  How to filter the crap and try and make a decision on all this.  Or is there not one to be made (i.e. is my baby making time over)

Thanks and sorry for wittering.  Am obviously a bit of a mess


----------



## apricot

Hi hun just saw your post and wanted to send massive hugs     . I can't pretend to know a lot about AMH levels other than there are loads of women on here who have had poor results and gone on to have babies. The one thing I do know is that mine was considered lowish for my age and one consultant said I needed to do IVF immediately - and I went on to have 24 eggs on my first IVF. So its not the be all and end all. The ARGC dont even measure it but go by FSH instead as it is a new measure and is not always 100%. 

I am so sorry about your little boy too - loosing a child is horrific and although I understand the need to grieve I also think you are doing exactly the right thing by doing IVF now - we just got our heads down and got on with things (decided there was plenty of time to grieve later). If you can afford it I would get yourselves booked in for a consultation with the ARGC - they are horribly expensive and disorganised, but you will know that you are with the best clinic and that you arent wasting time with anything less than the best. The other option is the Lister who are know for their work with poor responders.

Above all don't loose heart - I have met so many women who have struggled to have a family and we are all getting there eventually - some via surrogacy (me!) some via donor eggs or sperm and others by various methods/drugs - but they are all on their way to a family. 

Loads of love and luck for the future - Im sure your little boy is with you every step of the way xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs NC

Hello Warwick33,

Firstly just wanted to say that I was so sorry to read about George.  I can't even begin to imagine how devastating that must be.  But as apricot says, I think you're doing the best thing by looking forward and planning for your next step and the future.  I found out I had really low AMH (1.4 a few months ago and am about to start our first IVF cycle mid June.  It's pretty overwhelming to hear that your AMH is low (especially when you still very much believe you would have no issue falling pg naturally) BUT it's not the end of the world.  There are so many stories on here and those I have heard through friends of wonderful happy endings even with low AMH.  It can happen.  I would strongly suggest looking for a clinic that specialises in your requirements (i.e low AMH and PCOS) as they will have your best interests at heart.  I had a slightly rocky start with clinics - my original one I didn't get on with at all and when they went through my AMH results with me (well, when I say "went through" I mean quoted numbers at me with not a lot of explanation.....) they literally gave me no hope and were VERY pro donor eggs.  I was unhappy for aages after that, really negavtive and quite devastated.  I then found out laterally that my Dr's specialised area was donor eggs and that made my mind up for me - I needed to change clinics as I wanted to give my DH and I the best chance we could with my own eggs.  I am now at another Clinic and couldn't be happier.  I feel like they are interested in me and my 'case' and I now know that low AMH, whilst not an ideal situation, isn't the end of the World and they will give it a shot with me  .

xx


----------



## BizzyBear

Thanks to both of you for your lovely reponses.    It's just so good to hear I'm not alone in all this.  Have stopped crying now   Am waiting for my local nhs to book me in for follicle tracking (the pivate clinic says I need to do this to show the AMH is conclusively showing premature ovarian failure) but had to take some drugs to have something to take the clomid on to make the follicle tracking worthwhile.  If you know what I mean!  Hubby and I have started to look at donor egg clinics in Europe while we wait.  The cost is scary.....  But at least no waiting lists.  Clinging to the hope that as I've carried a baby to term before then that might work in my favour.    Wishing you both all the luck in the world and tons of


----------



## Ineedhope

Hello Everyone 

I need help I am devastated.   I got my blood work done and my Anti Mullerian Hormone, was beyond low 0.07.  Apparently this is close to menopause and I am only 35.  Has anyone had this problem?  We have been trying to conceive for 6 months and this was the result I cannot conceive because of low anti mullerian Hormone.  I have read up on this on every website I can find but I need to know if any women out there have had this condition and actually conceived?  Every blog I have read ladies have a result of at least 1, imagine my shock to find I am way under 1,  0.07.  I have no children and worked hard now I am ready to start a family and this happens.  
Please can anyone tell me if they have had treatment for this and what it was? Did it work? What was the outcome. 

Wishing you all the best 
xx


----------



## Juls78

ineedhope, so sorry you are feeling do down, the results of fertility testing can be devestating and come as such a shock. I hope you have a look around this site as you will find many success stories and get strength from the knowledge that you will get.

Thre are many ladies on this site suffering from low amh and there are options available. Have a look at this link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Good luck with your journey!  

julsxx


----------



## Ineedhope

Thanks Juls 

I am reading all the info on the blog, specialists have been saying IVF is a waste of time so the link is good! Its good not to feel alone. Thank you


----------



## Samw0208

Hi all, this is my 1st post on here! My story... I was on the depo contraception injection for 7yrs (stupidly)   nobody ever told me of the damage I was doing to myself. I had my last jab in june2010. Ttc with fiancé since, clearblue monitor and opk's for the last 6 months have shown no signs of ovulation. After being shrugged off by nhs doctor decided to go private. Got amh results back today only 8.37 and told this is low fertility. Anyone know what will happen next, any advice? All other results came back fine, I'm 32 next month, no previous children and so desperately hoping I'm not broken.  thanks Sam x


----------



## mrsevans

Hi

I've not had the depo myself but one of my friend took about 15 months to start ovulating then 6 months to concieve after that so in total it was just under 2 years from her last shot.

I would google Depo and TTC im sure others may have tried herbs or vitamins that may cleanse your body faster

Good Luck
x


----------



## beans33

Hi, I just wanted to add to your posts, I was on depo for a while too I then had to have HRT which shut down my ovaries for many years due to serious PMT.  We had to have ICSI anyway due to Male factor problems but I was always under the impression that my fertility was ok.  I failed a cycle due to poor response and my AMH was test which was 12.4 and I was 34 I was given the speech that I wouldn't produce eggs and I was old etc etc I went on to produce 12 eggs and they produced 8 embryos which resulted in my son.  I am trying again which is proving more difficult at age 37 and was given the speech again that I was old and my AMH was 3 and I may not finish a cycle but have just finished 2 and produced good blastocyst embryos each time.  I just wanted to say that don't use these numbers as a complete answer, try the tx as you are still very young and those results aren't bad.  I think it does take time for the depo etc to leave the body maybe try doing a cycle without down regging as this shuts the ovaries down.  Hope my ramble helps! x


----------



## Rozy

Hello ladies, 

I have been doing up some reading on AMH levels ... mine were tested recently and unfortunately the result was undetectable AMH levels precisely the result was 0.0 pmol, at age 34  ... I still get my AF every month ( though cant see the point in them anymore ) .... but if anyone has been through similar situation , would you be able to tell me the chances of conceiving naturally in my situation ... 

I still havnt been diagnosed as premenopausal or POF my FSH reading was 27.9 .. 

Will really appreciate any feedback / opinions ... many thanks


----------



## Candy76

hi Sam, just googled depo and wiki thinks fertility should be back to normal 18months after finishing with injections.

As the ladies said above, hormone levels are used as an indication, but it is not the final say. Some people have fantastic hormone levels and don't react to the fertility drugs and viceversa.
Also, an AMH of over 8 isn't that bad. For instance you can do egg sharing up to an AMH of 7.

I know once you have decided to ttc you want to be pregnant tomorrow. But in your case is sounds as if your body may need a couple of more months time.

Believe me, treatment takes it out of you, financially, emotionally and time wise (taking annual leave for appointments). Hold on for some more months and take it from there . Candy


----------



## honey-bee

Hi there,
I was wondering, what are my chances at having an AMH test on the NHS? I've already had a barrage of tests but its been about a year and to save time (and money) I'm going to get some re-done on the NHS. Besides it makes me feel like I'm doing something productive as I have another 2 months to wait!   
I never had the AMH the first time round and I may just have to wait until my first appt at the private clinic in Sept.
Still, a girls gotta try   Every penny counts!
I'd appreciate any advice, 
Thanks for taking the time to read this.
x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

AMH was the only one my GP was adamant that I couldn't have on the NHS. 

No harm in asking though as seems to be a bit of a postcode lottery in some cases.


----------



## Petite One

I got mine on the nhs and it took ages to even get to that stage and then ages to get the results. Ask away. They told me before I had unexplained infertility but then I got the news that it was so low, so I found a big reason. Unfortunately they then changed the age criteria on nhs so I got no free ivf's!  

Good luck.


----------



## Minxylarue

Hi 

I got mine done on the NHS and didn't have to ask for it - it was just done as a matter of course and I hadn't even heard of it at my first appointment.  Think it may depend on hospital or if through your GP your PCT.

I had it done within 3 months of our first appointment.

It also seemed the be the answer to my issues.  Every other test came back ok apart from AMH.

Mx


----------



## Samw0208

Thanks guys, had hsg done yesterday-all clear so hopefully I'm just jumping the gun. x


----------



## Samw0208

Hi, I possibly had every blood test possible on the nhs, but amh wasn't mentioned once, I went private and it was the first thing they did (I didn't even know what it was for till then). Results were back within 10 days. That one blood test solved the mysery I'd spent a year on the nhs trying to solve. x


----------



## isobel snow drop

My clinic test amh routinely for free so I would definitely ask to have it done. Good luck xx


----------



## honey-bee

Thanks to you all for replying.

I will be phoning Mon to try to get a drs appt, then I´ll ask.

It does seem to depend on the pct though as you've all had such different experieces,
I'm expecting a poor result but that hopefully won't stop me!

Thanks for taking the time,
Love and luck to you all
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

AMH can be done on the nHS but usually at a fertility clinic not by a GP. Remember not to build all your hopes on AMH as one of the leading and the most successful clinic in the UK (ARGC) don't use AMH or test it but still have 3 times the success of most other clinics.

L


----------



## mccrea74

I would advise paying the money to get it done right. I had an AMH test done on NHS and it came back as a vague "less than 4". when I asked what the exact number was they said they didnt know as the test they use isnt that accurate. I got it done privately and it came back at 5.9


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Well heres the irony,

So much for trying to get my AMH on the NHS...., today I got the paperwork to have my bloods done (all but AMH) and it turns out, I have to pay the NHS now  

It seems that as I have been referred to a private clinic ,it means my tests are no longer free.

A small concelation is that it will still be cheaper than what the clinic would charge, but WOW, I didn't expect that.

Even the Dr apoligised, but all I could think was "Worth every Penny"  

x


----------



## pea.pod.dreams

hi hun, i needed a amh and the nhs refused so i went privatly and it cost 90.00 for a fsh and amh together. hope this helps. x


----------



## Holly7

Hi, i'm new to this and hoped someone could comment on low AMH. Mine came back this month as undetectable at 0.07. My FSH taken on same day was however normal at 9.4.

I ovulate and have never tried to conceive. I have had a shock as i thought i was fertile. I will begin trying to conceive now but can anybody comment on what this might mean in terms of months left to ovulate? Roughly how many eggs is 0.07? I know that such diminished reserve indicates poor quality eggs also. I just turned 46 (i've been oblivious of the hard cruel facts till this month). I understand that natural conception with DHEA, diet, supplements, acupuncture, yoga etc is the best way to proceed. I have no identified fertility problems other than age. My cycles only became a bit irregular last year. 

Am i wasting my time here?


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Holly and Rozy

have you both had a look on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262352.0 which is about low AMH and IVF someone there might be able to help or be in a similar situation to yourself.

take care

Tracy


----------



## littlemisssunshine1

Hi

This is my first time on a forum and the first time I'm coming to terms with the fact I'm starting IVF Mid Feb.

I'm 38 this year and my AMH level is 3.07. I understand this is very low but am keen to hear any stories of women that have been successful with IVF at around this level?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tracyl247

Hi littlemisssunshine

welcome to FF, have a wee look here as well http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## Rose10

hi girls 

i got my amh levels back after christmas and they came in at 38 im a bit confused because iv got told that i cant to egg shareing because my ahm level is above 20 but every where i read it says that the higher the amh level the better 
could any one help me with this ? xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Amgp - that sounds very odd. Our clinic told us donors needed to have an AMH above 10. You are right the higher the AMH the better. Did you have a low Antral follicle count? Again this would need to be high (if you are egg sharing they like each of you to get 6-8 eggs so an AFC of over 12). It varies from clinic to clinic though. Not sure of your age? If you're in your twenties I'm not sure what the average AMH is..I would definitely query with your clinic and arm yourself with some AMH average tables.

Good luck!

LJ x


----------



## agate

xamgpxx: Its possible your clinic have a policy of trying to avoid ladies who have a high risk of over-response.  A very high AMH could mean that it is more difficult to get a response level that produces an ideal number of eggs for egg sharing e.g., 10-15, because, if they give you too high a dose it risks an over-response and a cancelled cycle, but if they give you too low a dose, there might be too few eggs to share with another lady.  I would GUESS that is the issue.


----------



## Rose10

hello LJyorkshire and agate 

in my scan i had 20 plus follicle count on each overy so they told me i could produce between 20 and 40 plus eggs in only 21 so it my peek time really the only thing i could put it down to was that if i over stimulated then it wouldnt be fair on the other peorson to say yes we found you a doner then have to cancle it if i over stimulated knowing that im at higher risk. 
does it affect the quallty of my eggs at all have a high amh do you no ? 
or is it simpley the fact that i have a higher risk of over sitmulating ? xxx 

many thanks


----------



## agate

overstimulation puts the cycle at risk of cancellation
it puts you at risk of OHSS
and there is often some reduction in egg quality
optimal quality of eggs tends to be where about 12-15 eggs, so it sounds like you might be on the high side of that 
I would GUESS that your own chance of IVF working at your age is still very good - but I presume your clinic will need to be very conservative with your drugs and will need to monitor you more carefully than for most ladies. 

best wishes

A x


----------



## Rose10

thanks for helping me. 

i will take to my clinic more about it in the next week or two  xxxx


----------



## Artypants

Hi lovely ladies  

I got my AMH results today, they came back at 5, which  from what I understand is low. Trying to put it all into context I am 36, my fsh is on the high side, 9-12 ish, my AFC is quite good at 16, so I know I am at the lower end of average, what does this number actually mean? Does it mean I have 5 fertile years left, or something completley different!?  

My Dr said my chances of natural conception are very low, but he said I should do well with IVF! 

Thanks x


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Not sure if anyone is still on this thread. I have been ttc for 4 years and have just had my 6th failed tx. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and I also have pcos. 

We started with an nhs funded cycle where we got 8 eggs and 4 fertilised. Two were put back and one good enough to freeze. This resulted in a chemical pregnancy. And the fet resulted in a bfn

We then fit our self funded went to a clinic in Norway who I love. When we had our cycle there we got 28 eggs. 24 fertilised. 
We had 2 put back and 12 good enough to freeze. We hold the record at the clinic for the most top grade eggs. They were all 3 day 8 cell grade A. 
Fresh transfer resulted in an early mc. First frozen transfer of two embies resulted in an early mc. Second transfer we added prednisone and embryo glue to the mix of Progynova and clexane and cyclogest and the result was a bfn. 
Just had my third fet and looks like another bfn. 

This is out 6th tx and we have 6 frosties left.  I asked my doctor about testing my reserve but was told due to my pcos it would not be a true reading.

What I wanted to know, is that while I produce many eggs due to the pcos is there by test I can do to test the quality? 
I don't want to do a fresh cycle as I have had enough. But at the same time I would like to know whether its my body rejecting or crap embryos. Also would like to know if its worth using the last 6 if it is my body rather than the mbies. 

We have had all level 1 immunes done and had a hysterscopy and all was clear. 

Many thanks x x


----------



## tracyl247

Sweetnats

Sorry to hear your news  go have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 and see if it is any help 

Take care

Tracy


----------



## Kazmo

hello just got my result today 0.6 i am devasted got to see the consultant tomorrow,but against donor eggs,i want ivf been crying all day any success with low/undectable  amh


----------



## mccrea74

Kazmo said:


> hello just got my result today 0.6 i am devasted got to see the consultant tomorrow,but against donor eggs,i want ivf been crying all day any success with low/undectable amh


It is a shattering blow when you get a low AMH result. I have been there and it is hard to get your head around it. However some girls have had success with low AMH. it really depends on your age, finances, response to fertility drugs tec. You should consider looking at the number of antral follicles you have in a cycle. Do you still ovulate and produce eggs? In my case I gave it a go over a number of cycles using my OE using low doses of gonal F - i knew it was a long shot but I did get pregnant but I miscarried. In the end I had very few eggs each cycle (1or 2) and the egg quality just wasnt there. So I have moved onto DE - that is a huge decision and one that you need to discuss and research. I agreed with you that DE wasnt an option for me but I now believe it is the very best 2nd option.
Good luck in whatever you choose to do


----------



## Stella10

Hi, I've just had my teaching session and at the end the nurse told me I was also going to have metformin (in addition to menopur 150 daily). Initially the nurse said it was because I had PCOS. She then changed her mind and said it was because my AMH was high and i was likely to get OHSS. Then said she wasn't sure why but that's what was recommended. My AMH is 44. My Ultrasound was normal, AFC total 16, BMI 22 and no symptoms of PCOS. There was no mention of metformin at my consultant appointment - told everything was normal and we had unexplained infertility. Does anyone know why they have suggested this, have i got PCOS (??) or have they made a mistake? I'm now completely stressed out!! Have asked for a doctor to ring me back but they are all too busy. Nurse said it's up to me if I want to take it. Don't know what to do!! Any help much appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## agate

A high AFC almost always implies you have a lot of antral follicles on your ovaries which means (in most definitions) that you have polycystic ovaries (more than 12 antrals per ovary).  Polycystic ovaries are good news in one sense (you DO have plenty of eggs) but bad news because you at high risk of OHSS and your stimulation can be tricky - its easy to overstim you and get lots of eggs but all poor quality and/or have OHSS, or to understim you and get slow poor response/no mature eggs recovered. 

so its in your interests to try and reduce the level of activity on your ovaries if you can.    A lot of women with polycystic ovaries have some insulin resistance which contributes to how busy their ovaries are. 

metformin reduces insulin resistance so for many women with polycystic ovaries it can help to calm the ovaries a little, which may result in less chance of OHSS, a more reliable stimulation and more normal hormone levels (which can help egg quality and reduce the risk of miscarriage).

hope this helps


----------



## Stella10

Thanks agate, I'm a lot less stressed now! Will ask the doc about PCOS and get started on the metformin.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hyia Ladies 

Ive just recently been accepted for eggshare at The Lister,never had my AMH done before and it came back at 8.75 I am only 27 is this low for my age this will be my 3rd ivf for a sibling im a bit of a poor responder
Thankyou
Katie xxx


----------



## agate

I don't know what scale your results were given in but looking at your history its very unlikely to be low.


----------



## Stella10

Hi Agate, just a quick update. I had a chat with the lead nurse. She rang me to apologise as they had made a mistake. I don't have PCOS as only have 8 follicles on each ovary (total 16). They assumed I had PCOS based on AMH but apparently my AMH is normal just a little higher than the usual AMHs seen in an infertility clinic. I asked lots of questions based on your post (thank you). I'm just glad it's all sorted. Start stimming today so I guess I'll find out soon enough if I get OHSS!!! Thanks again xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi 

I just wanted to share

in 2012 my GP did my AMH and it came back as 3 (very confusing as I had responded well for IVF 13 eggs and 6 went to Blast)
so I was pretty feed up with a 3 very low result

today got results of another AMH test done by hospital and I am now 28 optimum


----------



## isobel snow drop

Wow pepa!!!!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello everybody,

I dont know if anyone still here, but I have a question since 3 years in my mind:

AMH results for me = very low almost 3 years ago
FSH normal
All other hormons normal
AFC in Oct 2013 = 9
Reacted very well to the short protocol tx in Oct 2013 (made it to 2 blastocysts Grade 1AA and 1 blasto Grade 1AB)

How should I understand this? Is there still eggs in my body? Should I expect an early menopause? Do I have to do just tx and freeze eggs before proceeding with another IVF in order to be on the safe side? 

It is really confusing me and I very much would appreciate any explanation.

Thanks.


----------



## Booljc1976

My AMH IS 1 and would like to know what options we have. Very upset and losing faith rapidly.


----------



## broodymoody

Hi. My AMH result is 14.2...but I have PCO (not the syndrome). My RE said that it should be in its 20s for a 28 year old and in its 30s/40s for someone with PCO. 
When it comes to my ivf what drugs will I be on? He'll need to stimulate me ovaries to get the eggs but at the same time, go easy as it will over stimulate.


----------

